# Media for ac110 and fluval 406?



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

So obviously my filters are an ac110 and fluval 406. In setting up a 75 gallon that will house a jd a firemouth and possibly a convict, with dithers. I plan on using the ac with just 2 sponges and using the bio rings in the fluval. I'm thinkin my 406 will be (from first to last) pre filter, fluval bio rings, ac bio rings, seachem matrix, pillow stuffing with purigen. I think this will make maintenance on the canister a piece of cake. I would only have to remove the pre filter and top basket instead of taking everything out to get to the bottom. How does this setup sound? Will I be putting to much stress on the 406 motor with all that stuff? Sorry for te long post. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

No thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds ok to me.....just depends on how much media you stuff into the fluval. If you pack it too tight you are going to seriously reduce the effectiveness of the filtration and the flow.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok thanks! Well I have what comes with the fluval, what comes with the ac110 and about 75% of a 1liter bottle of matrix. The matrix is almost packed to the top of the baskets whereas the ac110 n fluval bio media fill the baskets about half way. Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dwl0222 said:


> Ok thanks! Well I have what comes with the fluval, what comes with the ac110 and about 75% of a 1liter bottle of matrix. The matrix is almost packed to the top of the baskets whereas the ac110 n fluval bio media fill the baskets about half way. Thanks for your input!!!


You are welcome... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

For the ac110, instead of doing 2 sponges, why don't you get a more finer pad and put it on top of the sponge that way it filters out the smaller thing and you'll have more room for media 

That's what I'm doing with my 2 ac110s for my 75. Works like a charm.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I could do that as well! What kind of sponge do u suggest that doesn't allow alot of bypass in an ac110.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the blue/white bonded filter padding?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dwl0222 said:


> Are you talking about the blue/white bonded filter padding?


You could use the quilt batting or filter floss but it will have to be replaced when it starts to clog which depending on your load could be once a week or so.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Like razorback said, you could use filter floss or any kind of finer pad that's finer than the sponges. But just make sure to keep an eye out once a week or so on the pads so your filter doesn't get clogged since its trapping most of the debris


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I would take the pillow stuffing out of the fluval and put it in the ac 110,the stuffs cheap,just replace it during water changes,easy access


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok thanks for all the suggestions guys. If I do put the pillow stuffing on top of the sponge in the 110, how do I keep it from flowing into the tank? Just throw some bio media on top?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I could put the pillow stuffing in and move the purigen into te 110 as well to help weigh down the stuffing. If I do that what would you guys put in its place in the 406? Mechanical filtration or would it be beneficial to have the canister be all bio?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

whats this pillow stuffing everyone is talking about? I have an ac110 on the way and am curious...


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Honestly bwest, it's exactly what it sounds like...pillow stuffing or poly fill. Looks like the inside of a pillow or stuffed animal. I have never used it but have heard its great for water polishing. I will be usin it on my 75 when I get it set up.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I've switched from using poly quilt batting (aka "floss") to white bonded filter pad in my AC110 because the AC110 sponges are too big to be able to sandwich a layer of poly quilt batting between two sponges in order to keep loose fibers from entering the tank, like I've been doing in my AC70s to good effect. So now I'm using one stock AC110 sponge, then one layer of the white bonded pad under the bio-max bag and so far it's working great. You want to cut the bonded pad slightly oversize (maybe 1/4") to avoid water bypassing the pad around it's edges because it seems to shrink a little once it gets wet. 
The poly quilt batting is really cheap- like $2.79/yd so I just replace it when it gets clogged after about a month, but the more expensive bonded pad can be rinsed out and reused so that helps offset the higher cost.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Mike_G said:


> I've switched from using poly quilt batting (aka "floss") to white bonded filter pad in my AC110 because the AC110 sponges are too big to be able to sandwich a layer of poly quilt batting between two sponges in order to keep loose fibers from entering the tank, like I've been doing in my AC70s to good effect. So now I'm using one stock AC110 sponge, then one layer of the white bonded pad under the bio-max bag and so far it's working great. You want to cut the bonded pad slightly oversize (maybe 1/4") to avoid water bypassing the pad around it's edges because it seems to shrink a little once it gets wet.
> The poly quilt batting is really cheap- like $2.79/yd so I just replace it when it gets clogged after about a month, but the more expensive bonded pad can be rinsed out and reused so that helps offset the higher cost.


That is the issue I had with the polyfil. It would shoot little strands of fibers into the tank.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Where does everyone get it at?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

bwestgsx06 said:


> Where does everyone get it at?


Upholstery supply or fabric stores for the poly quilt batting, LFS for the bonded pads.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mike_G said:


> bwestgsx06 said:
> 
> 
> > Where does everyone get it at?
> ...


ah ok so basically I should buy a sheet of the bonded pads to use in the ac110? I'm not too worried about water polishing because my magnum 350 does an excellent job of that...


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Use your canister for complete bio filtration in mind. 
I would go all biomax(ceramic rings)
And the ac like others have mentioned sponge fine filter floss then I would just get the ac biomax style insert to weigh it down.

The pro's are plenty for that setup. If the canister is all rings your teardowns will be closer to yearly not monthly. Ac's clean would be about 30 seconds. It would go something like this lift rings insert pull out floss which was precut then place rings back on floss and voila done.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

In my AC I've been using some stuff called polyfiber by Deep Blue...comes in a big 30"x18" sheet you can cut to size traps both Micro and Macro I think it cost like $3.00 put it right on top of the AC sponge with a bag of Purigen on top. Picked this idea up from someone here on the list works great. One downside is you do need to keep a watch on it to rinse it out. I like it because its a tuff pad not cotton ball like with loose fibers. The stuff is tuff youu can reuse it over and over with a quick rinse.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

dwl0222 said:


> Ok thanks for all the suggestions guys. If I do put the pillow stuffing on top of the sponge in the 110, how do I keep it from flowing into the tank? Just throw some bio media on top?


or you could get one of those reusable media bags (drawstring type) and fill it with crushed coral and put it on top of the fiber floss. Easy to pick up and move out of the way when you want to change the floss/stuffing ... and not a bad thing for your tank either ... just a thought


----------

